# Mare is 8 months pregnant but not showing...



## Piaffe

So..this is my Oldenburg mare Jazmine. She is about 8 months pregnant..but (to me) she isn't showing:? Please don't start the "call the vet!!!" rant...lol. She has already been checked several times and confirmed in foal. My vet is coming next month to do shots so I am hoping to do another ultrasound then just to make sure everything is still going well. But Im just curious do you/have you had any mares that still aren't/weren't showing even in the last 3 months? If I were to just see her somewhere I would never guess she was pregnant! _*Please post pics if possible*_ of any mares you have/had that didn't show! These pictures of Jazz were taken today...please excuse the mud...it is the middle of winter:wink:


----------



## Piaffe

And for comparison pics...this is my other Oldenburg mare Sequel that is also eight months pregnant...clearly showing!..lol

...and one more pic of Jazz that I forgot to attach...


----------



## Ladybug2001

If she is a maiden mare, that would solve your issue.  Some maiden mares don't show at all during their pregnancy. Seem how you have 3 more months for that foal to grow, I wouldn't worry. The last three months of gestation is when they fetus gets its growth spurt, maybe then she will start to show. 

I am glad to see that you have taken care of all of her veternarian needs before hand. I am guessing this was a planned pregnancy, so you are doing pretty good in my book. Beautiful mare by the way.


----------



## Piaffe

AHA!...yes...I believe she is a maiden. I should have thought of that! And yep..it was a planned one! She is in foal to the OLD NA approved black Dutch Warmblood Armani  Thank-you!
This is my first year breeding and I just jumped right in with 2 preggo mares at once. I just want to do everything perfectly for them..lol. Still...I would love to see pics of other mares that are around 8 months  Thank-you!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, there is your issue solved.  Probably the most likely cause of her not showing. Especially since she is confirmed in foal by a vet, not your farrier. (****... wish I wouldn't have missed that thread.)

I don't have a picture of my mare that foaled in 2009 when she was eight months along. She was maiden and if I recall right, she never got really big.

Though, on the other hand. I have a rescue mare that is very close to foaling now. I can share a picture of her when she was eight months along. Keep in mind, she is no where near being a maiden. xD









Also, if you would like, you should start a foaling thread for your two girls.  I'm sure everyone on the forum would love to watch them progress, definitely will want to see the foals.

Good luck with foaling, thank you for keeping your mares in check with the vet.


----------



## Piaffe

Especially since she is confirmed in foal by a vet, not your farrier. (****... wish I wouldn't have missed that thread.)

*Hehe...ya..I saw that thread*:lol: *I thought it was serious at first and was truly quite worried*:shock:


View attachment 88080


*Wow! Quite a belly on her! Sequel has only had one other foal and is showing pretty well..but nothing like that yet!*

Also, if you would like, you should start a foaling thread for your two girls.  I'm sure everyone on the forum would love to watch them progress, definitely will want to see the foals.

*I would love to! Aren't they usualy started only about a month before the mare foals though?*

Good luck with foaling, thank you for keeping your mares in check with the vet.

*Thanks! And good luck to you too!!*


----------



## Ladybug2001

Not always. I started Lena's at 5 months, though I updated every month until things started changing. It really is up to you when you start it.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Foaling threads are started when you decide to start one. Some start months before they are due and some when they are on the verge of popping. You have more time to showcase your mares and the daddy when you start earlier. You can make it easier on yourself by having only one thread with both mares for everyone to stalk. Anyways, some mares suck up their flank, hardly show baby until the very end while others just let it all hang out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here is a pic of my western pleasure mare about 2 1/2 months before she foaled a nice healthy big girl. She is a 2y/o coming three here and is a maiden. 










And another of my bred mare now, taken at about 2 months away or so.


----------



## Faceman

Many mares go through a stage at 8 or 9 months where the foal shifts and all of a sudden they don't look pregnant. I've been known to walk the pasture looking for a slipped foal when all of a sudden one of my mares stopped looking pregnant. That's about the time I start thumping too, just to make sure the foal is still there and OK...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha, you do that too Faceman? I know when Lena's colt stopped rumbling around in there I constantly walked the pasture. Though, obviously didn't lose it to early.


With Lena, she was obviously pregnant, even at 5 months. When I first got her she looked to be as well, but that was due to worms and other issues. I guess it really depends on the mare. More seasoned broodmares probably show earlier then mares that are barren half the time and even more so to maiden mares.


----------



## banman

i bought two mares at the same time a couple years ago, the one maiden mare abvously pregnant at 4 month, she was not huge or anything but there was definently a baby in there.
the other mare not a maiden mare didnt even look like there was even a chance she was pregnant. and he said only the one *might* be pregnant(he didnt even know for sure, the stud just stayed with the mares). then all of a sudden we noticed her belly a little round and her udder a little larger, a month or two later she was huge and had a colt only about two months after we noticed her belly. 
some mares just are not as obviouse i guess.


----------



## Crossover

I have the same thing. My maiden mare I could tell was pregnant easily at 5 months -- but my other mare whose had 4 foals already I was getting worried though she'd been ultrasounded twice in foal. She didn't start really showing until 9 months.... but now she's making up for lost time.  In about two weeks I'll start the mare's foaling thread as they'll be approx 1 month out.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

trainerunlimited said:


> Here is a pic of my western pleasure mare about 2 1/2 months before she foaled a nice healthy big girl. She is a 2y/o coming three here and is a maiden.


How old was your mare when she was bred?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Cowgirls Boots said:


> How old was your mare when she was bred?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was a two year old and yes, I know now that you shouldn't breed a horse that young. I didn't know much about horses when I was 15.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

trainerunlimited said:


> She was a two year old and yes, I know now that you shouldn't breed a horse that young. I didn't know much about horses when I was 15.


That's okay! I was just wondering. Did momma and foal come out okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fear The Tree

I've never had a maiden Mare. This looks strange.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Cowgirls Boots said:


> That's okay! I was just wondering. Did momma and foal come out okay?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, in fact, I had several comments that the foal came out looking like it was a month old. She had a lot of muscle. Risky, the mare, had her in about 10 minutes and was perfectly fine other than some stretch marks on her vulva from pushing out such a big baby! She did act a little colicy after, but I think it was because she actually cast herself in the stall and had a little bit of shock from that, then wasn't feeling too keen after giving birth, lol. 

Here is a pic of mom and baby at about 6 hours old!!










And 6 days old:










And 11 days old:










And 4 1/2 weeksplease excuse me!)










And 6 weeks:


----------

